
Automotive Grade Linux Adds Five New Members - jrepinc
https://www.automotivelinux.org/announcements/2017/10/18/automotive-grade-linux-adds-six-new-members-including-first-voice-recognition-and-digital-marketing-members
======
warrenm
ewwww...Adobe?

~~~
qbrass
It gets worse.

“With Adobe Experience Cloud, brands have the analytics insights and content
management capabilities to deliver great, personalized experiences. As
connected and driverless cars gain more traction, it is opening up new ways
for consumers to enjoy their favorite services, and we are building technology
to help brands capitalize on these opportunities,” said Colin Morris, director
of product management, Adobe Analytics Cloud. “We believe that in order to
drive these connected car innovations, it will require close cooperation
across car makers, operating system providers, and important open source
initiatives like Automotive Grade Linux.”

~~~
warrenm
but...you gotta be able to tweet while you're being autonomously chauffered!
Or maybe the car needs to be able to tweet
([https://antipaucity.com/2010/05/13/cloudy-driving-in-
progres...](https://antipaucity.com/2010/05/13/cloudy-driving-in-
progress/#.Wei105OnHgo)) to tell lesser, mortal drivers where traffic is
heaviest (or would they tweet misinformation to make their own drives better?)

oh - and be sure to let the car tell you what coffee shops have the latest
artisanal Vanuatu-Uraguay-Uzbekistani blonde blend available on your ride into
work

or where your favorite punk reggae lounge band is performing tonight, so you
can be sure to swing-by and enjoy the show after work

